# Late Season Roosters



## quackkilla (Mar 13, 2008)

Walked thick cattails for a few hours only to find our 9 bird limit of roosters. Birds for the most part worked well, held tight. The pup on the left is 7 months old and loves every second she can be in the field. Gotta love the late season roosters.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good job and nice picture.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice thanks for sharing!


----------

